# '07 Chevy Avalanche Towing 2009 Outback 29kbh?



## azparrothd (May 2, 2008)

Can our '07 Chevy Avalanche LT3 1500 4WD, 5.3L, V8, with a locking rear differential rear axle - 4.10 ratio pull the 2009 Outback 29KBH? I pulled our Sales sheet from when we bought our Avalanche and it shows 7,200 LB GVW Rating. In addition to the usual, we would only load up our Polaris TrailBoss 325.

We know we can tow the 23KRS (5155 + 555 = 5710 Dry), but REALLY like the 29KBH (5690 + 650 = 6340 Dry). Any insight from anyone? THANKS!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I wouldn't do it for the reasons you are suspecting (weight, including payload rating, gcvwr, gvwr and tow) along with another - wheelbase.

-CC


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

You would really be pushing it. Always remeber the tow ratings of vehicles INCLUDE the weight of the trailer, ALL cargo/gear/liquids, AND is reduced by the weight of the tow vehicles occupants and cargo. Just my 2 cents. pcm


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

my vote is a NO. I pulled my 2006 29bhs with my 2006 1500CC with the 5.3 with a 7400 lb rating (153"wb) and after a year and no going over 50 on hills and always out of overdrive even on the flats I traded it in with 13K for a 2500HD. Sorry the avalanche is a shorter wheelbase than my CC was and would have a harder time towing. go for something a little shorter and lighter. remember 110" wb = 20' trailer add 4" wb for every 1 foot of trailer. so for a 29' TT you need a least a 146" wb + enough power to pull. I looked up the Avalanche and it has a 130" wb which is good for a 25' TT or even go a 26' wb.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I would agree that the answer is no. I had a GMC Sierra extended cab 5.3L and it WORKED HARD to pull a 27RSDS, even on low hills, etc. I moved up to a Dodge Ram 2500 Cummins diesel 5.9L and towed it magnificently, as well as a 31RQS. 
Even with the 27RSDS, I carried minimal things, and didn't tow with water or anything like that. I think you'd be looking at a new transmission for your vehicle in pretty short order.
Darlene


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I can't answer for certain as I don't know all the specs on your truck but I would caution you on the number you are quoting above .... 7200Lb GVW (Gross Vehicle Weight Rating) is the maximum weight your truck is allowed to weigh with all fluids, passengers etc. and would have to include the tongue weight of any trailer you tow.

This number is NOT your tow rating for the truck. I would double check your numbers.

Wayne


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

No, don't do it. The real life loaded weight of the 29KBH will be significantly higher than the listed dry weight, most likely 1000 pounds or more higher. You'll be over your tow rating and once you add in the weight of passengers, gear in the AV and the trailer tongue weight you'll be over your GVWR too.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I wouldn't do it even with my 6.0L-equipped Avalanche. Surprisingly, even the 23KRS is questionable. Maybe some of the weight-experts around here can check my math. Here's what I come up with:

1) Your real-world tow weights are likely to be in the range of 6,460 lbs for the 23KRS (within the Avalanche's towing capacity, but probably pushing you over the Avalanche's gross combined weight rating). The Polaris is what puts you over in this equation. 5,155 dry weight + 800 lbs of options, propane, cargo, etc. (an arbitrary figure based on what the scales tell me my own trailer weighs in excess of its shipping weight ... 815 lbs) + 505 lbs for the Polaris = 6,460. If your Avy itself is fully loaded, you are over the Avy's gross combined weight rating of 13,000 lbs. Avy GVWR 7,200 lbs + 6,460 = 13,660. Take out the Polaris and you'd be right at GCWR of 13,000 lbs. P.S., Referring to the weight calculations in your original post: Shipping weight is essentially the same as "dry weight." The hitch weight refers to the downward weight applied by the trailer on the vehicle's hitch...which leads us to the second problem.

2) In real-life, the Avalanche reaches its payload capacity quickly. Add the weight of two adults and two kids aboard (say 550 lbs), hitch weight of the 23KRS (555 lbs), all optional equipment, camping gear, etc. (say a conservative 300 lbs) and you are at 1,405 lbs. Payload for the '07 4x4 Avy is 1,487. The 29KBH hitch weight of 650 would obviously put you over payload under these conditions.
To stay under payload while towing our 26RS (hitch weight = 560 lbs), we load up the trailer but minimize the stuff that usually gets thrown in the vehicle. (A 6.0L Avy has a slightly higher GCWR of 14,000 lbs.)

3) Trailer length / wheelbase. I agree with Nynethead's calculations above. The Avy can well handle a 25" or 26" trailer, but I would not go longer.

Those toy-haulers are wonderful, but they sure can get heavy. I hope my numbers are wrong!!


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Well put Bob.


----------



## azparrothd (May 2, 2008)

Camper Man said:


> I wouldn't do it even with my 6.0L-equipped Avalanche. Surprisingly, even the 23KRS is questionable. Maybe some of the weight-experts around here can check my math. Here's what I come up with:
> 
> 1) Your real-world tow weights are likely to be in the range of 6,460 lbs for the 23KRS (within the Avalanche's towing capacity, but probably pushing you over the Avalanche's gross combined weight rating). The Polaris is what puts you over in this equation. 5,155 dry weight + 800 lbs of options, propane, cargo, etc. (an arbitrary figure based on what the scales tell me my own trailer weighs in excess of its shipping weight ... 815 lbs) + 505 lbs for the Polaris = 6,460. If your Avy itself is fully loaded, you are over the Avy's gross combined weight rating of 13,000 lbs. Avy GVWR 7,200 lbs + 6,460 = 13,660. Take out the Polaris and you'd be right at GCWR of 13,000 lbs. P.S., Referring to the weight calculations in your original post: Shipping weight is essentially the same as "dry weight." The hitch weight refers to the downward weight applied by the trailer on the vehicle's hitch...which leads us to the second problem.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I'm afraid your numbers are pretty accurate. We were told our Avalanche "could" pull the 29KBH, but it would be rough. I'd rather be safe than sorry. There are too many factors involved between the fam and blowin out our transmission.

Thank you very much for everyone's feedback. This forum is a great resource for honest and experienced answers.

Well, we now know for sure that the 23KRS is the route to go. The only problem we're encountering is the OTD pricing on the '08 and '09s. The dealerships will not negotiate their pricing despite the high gas prices. The quotes from Lakeshore and Holman are just too high due to the delivery fee to AZ. And the TWO local dealerships that have the 23KRS are just asking way too much. Maybe one day there will be one being sold by an individual (who lives within a day or two of travel).

Thank you again everyone! Soon, we will be official Outbackers.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oklahoma is within a two day drive right??
Here...you and peacemakerpete can fight over this one!


----------



## phxbrit (Jul 24, 2007)

You might try the dealership down in Tucson. They are a small family owned dealership and were pretty decent to work with. The ones in the Phoenix market were an interesting exeprience. We talked with them, looked at their trailers, they took down our information and what we were looking for (which they just didn't have on the lot at the moment). Everything we looked at they told us we could tow with our f-150. One dealer was getting what we wanted in the next week. Neither dealership ever called us up. I guess the economy was just too strong last summer to want our business.

The dealership is Ruthruff, they are on the north side of Tucson and generally carry the smaller Outbacks. I'd call them first to see if they have what you are looking for. They are very aware of Marcie at Lakeshore and you might ask if they will match what it will cost to get one delivered from Lakeshore. Unlike the dealers in Phoenix, they will scrutinize your tow vehicle and won't sell you a trailer if they don't feel you can safely tow it.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

azparrothd said:


> Unfortunately, I'm afraid your numbers are pretty accurate. We were told our Avalanche "could" pull the 29KBH, but it would be rough. I'd rather be safe than sorry. There are too many factors involved between the fam and blowin out our transmission.
> 
> Thank you very much for everyone's feedback. This forum is a great resource for honest and experienced answers.
> 
> ...


Good choice unless you were looking for an excuse for a bigger truck....
Not that any of us would have gone down that road.......









Good luck with the shopping. I'm sure you will find something. The market is not real strong for trailers right now (or trucks for that matter) so I suspect deals will begin to surface.....


----------



## azparrothd (May 2, 2008)

phxbrit said:


> You might try the dealership down in Tucson. They are a small family owned dealership and were pretty decent to work with. The ones in the Phoenix market were an interesting exeprience. We talked with them, looked at their trailers, they took down our information and what we were looking for (which they just didn't have on the lot at the moment). Everything we looked at they told us we could tow with our f-150. One dealer was getting what we wanted in the next week. Neither dealership ever called us up. I guess the economy was just too strong last summer to want our business.
> 
> The dealership is Ruthruff, they are on the north side of Tucson and generally carry the smaller Outbacks. I'd call them first to see if they have what you are looking for. They are very aware of Marcie at Lakeshore and you might ask if they will match what it will cost to get one delivered from Lakeshore. Unlike the dealers in Phoenix, they will scrutinize your tow vehicle and won't sell you a trailer if they don't feel you can safely tow it.


Thanks for the heads up! We were curious how good of a dealership they are. Similar to your experiences, we are not getting any call backs either up here in Phoenix, amazing! We did contact Ruthruff and they came back with, "As a starting point we can be at $22,500.00 OTD." We then replied that another dealership (Lakeshore) quoted us $18,200 (I excluded the delivery fee) and received no response. I guess that means no? We're also talking to Tarpley in Durango, CO., Aloha RV in NM and Holman RV.

We'll keep you posted...Thanks again!! Really appreciate all the advice we can get.


----------



## azparrothd (May 2, 2008)

Nathan said:


> Unfortunately, I'm afraid your numbers are pretty accurate. We were told our Avalanche "could" pull the 29KBH, but it would be rough. I'd rather be safe than sorry. There are too many factors involved between the fam and blowin out our transmission.
> 
> Thank you very much for everyone's feedback. This forum is a great resource for honest and experienced answers.
> 
> ...


Good choice unless you were looking for an excuse for a bigger truck....
Not that any of us would have gone down that road.......









Good luck with the shopping. I'm sure you will find something. The market is not real strong for trailers right now (or trucks for that matter) so I suspect deals will begin to surface.....








[/quote]

Believe me when I say we haven't thought about it, but we love our Avalanche. ha ha


----------

